# Now this is a stair case



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Love the slide! Is that in your home?


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

lol, i would be afraid of going through the glass.
I don't think that is his stairs, nice though.


----------



## Zabman14u (Jun 20, 2009)

maybe ill put an addition on my house just so i can put in a spiral stair case with a slide like that! would make a nice complimentary piece to my bungalow haha


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

cool slide


----------



## Cwhite (Feb 21, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## StillLearning (Feb 3, 2010)

Pinto said:


> lol, i would be afraid of going through the glass.
> I don't think that is his stairs, nice though.


That would be my luck to.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love that!


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

Why isn't this a standard feature on spiral staircases?


----------

